# My New 15L Opti Nano NÂº1



## LondonDragon (27 Jun 2009)

This is an Aqua Essentials 10x8x8" Opti-white Nano tank that I got off SteveUK at Dans BBQ.

After 3 hours of tidying up the silicone (that was very very messy) with a surgeons knife (mind the fingers) I think its looks pretty good, I am not sure yet what to do with it and if I am going to use the Naturesoil or not.

Some photos to start off the journal haha



















Help is always at hand:





Now need to get a filter and a light unit for it, was thinking an Eden 501 or similar ( http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... 0218963045) and an 18W light ( http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... 0328878007 ) over this, not sure if its enough but should be for most plants. Want to try HC on this tank.

Any suggestions for filter and light unit appreciated, I also might get a set of nano lilly pipes for this tank.

Thanks for looking


----------



## JamesM (27 Jun 2009)

*Re: My New 15L Opti Nano*

Damn, I wish I'd spent the time cleaning my silicone a little... Its not that bad, but nowhere near as neat as that! Excellent job mate! 

Looking forward to seeing what you have planned...


----------



## Mark Evans (27 Jun 2009)

*Re: My New 15L Opti Nano*

me too, use the NS mate!


----------



## Jur4ik (27 Jun 2009)

*Re: My New 15L Opti Nano*



			
				saintly said:
			
		

> me too, use the NS mate!



NS is the future  
nice looking nano


----------



## TDI-line (27 Jun 2009)

*Re: My New 15L Opti Nano*

Blimey, that does look good now Paulo.

I'm a NS convert, i bit the bullet and bought 7 bags this week... 8) 

Now i'm skint.


----------



## JamesM (27 Jun 2009)

*Re: My New 15L Opti Nano*



			
				TDI-line said:
			
		

> Blimey, that does look good now Paulo.
> 
> I'm a NS convert, i bit the bullet and bought 7 bags this week... 8)
> 
> Now i'm skint.


I can't wait for your monster rescape then bud!


----------



## aaronnorth (27 Jun 2009)

*Re: My New 15L Opti Nano*

nice job qith the silicone. 18w should be plenty for HC providing CO2 & nutrients are up to scratch.
http://www.ukaps.org/featured-scape002.htm


----------



## samc (27 Jun 2009)

*Re: My New 15L Opti Nano*

ill look foward to seeing what you can do   

with my tank from NA you can hardly see any silicone 8)


----------



## Stu Worrall (27 Jun 2009)

*Re: My New 15L Opti Nano*

the tank looks really tidy paulo, hope your fingers are still intact!  NS sounds like a good bet, ill be trying it in my next scape attempt after hearing all the good reports on here.  No real experience of any equipment at this sie of tank as ive never done one but the lilys would look great in there. Victor lantos has just updated his flickr with some new lilys in his nano which look cool.  any ideas on what youre going for liek a scape or jungle?


----------



## LondonDragon (28 Jun 2009)

*Re: My New 15L Opti Nano*

Many thanks guys, most likely I will use the Naturesoil, just not sure what type of tank I will try and also not sure hardscape wise, wanted to try something different from my other tanks.

Was well worth the time spent tidying up the silicone, looks awsome now, I did stab one finger but nothing serious lol has if they weren't already in pretty bad shape!!!

I am doing a lot of research into this as I want the scaope to make the tank much larger to the eye than it actually is.


----------



## aaronnorth (28 Jun 2009)

*Re: My New 15L Opti Nano*



			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Many thanks guys, most likely I will use the Naturesoil, just not sure what type of tank I will try and also not sure hardscape wise, wanted to try something different from my other tanks.
> 
> Was well worth the time spent tidying up the silicone, looks awsome now, I did stab one finger but nothing serious lol has if they weren't already in pretty bad shape!!!
> 
> I am doing a lot of research into this as I want the scaope to make the tank much larger to the eye than it actually is.



Tom did a good job in his 40l but he did use mosses. some plants like didiplis diandra, hemianthus species, marsilea, rotala walichii, riccia, E.Tenelus, lilaeopsis, for some ideas


----------



## Steve Smith (28 Jun 2009)

*Re: My New 15L Opti Nano*

Glad the tank cleaned up well mate!  Looks nice and tidy now mate


----------



## TBRO (28 Jun 2009)

*Re: My New 15L Opti Nano*

Very Nice Job, looking forward to the scape. I'm really happy with my wave solaris 18 w. Nice clean lines on the light and fits 30 cm perfectly (slightly cheaper from STM marine). Does produce quite a lot of heat I've not needed a heater on my tank, remains a steady 23 degrees.

T


----------



## Themuleous (28 Jun 2009)

*Re: My New 15L Opti Nano*

Nice silicone work there  you'd never know.

Sam


----------



## LondonDragon (1 Jul 2009)

*Re: My New 15L Opti Nano*

Thanks guys, the tank has just as much silicone outside as it did inside too lol looks like a different tank now and I have water tested it just in case and its all good, amazing how clear it is  

I have to get all the bits and pieces now, light and filter and in the mean time thinking about the hardscape.

What do you guys think of this light unit? Maybe two in the tank??  http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Free-Angle-Aquari ... 1|294%3A50

Cheers


----------



## Superman (1 Jul 2009)

*Re: My New 15L Opti Nano*

I know what it's like with the silicone and tidying it up, I think I went a bit OTT on mine and now you can hardly see it. My fingers were shot afterwards as I had used a stanely knife blade.

People have used an Eden 501 on these and had good results but I'm impressed with my fluval 105. The only problem is getting the filter hoses then to fit nano sized glassware, that wasn't too bad. Plus having more filter power is better IMO.

I have a Dennerle 11W light on mine as I found that the ArcPod light gave a purple colour which was a bit off putting and the Dennerle light is nice and white - plus the bit that attaches to the tank is clear plastic which is a bonus.

Looking forward to seeing what do you with yours as I did (and still am) really enjoying my nano - way more than my main tank tbh.


----------



## Dan Crawford (1 Jul 2009)

*Re: My New 15L Opti Nano*

You've done a crackin job on that silicone Paulo! It looks much better now.

I'd recommend the Dennerle lights BUT, i've had 2 and both have broken? Their colour is lovely and the reflector is quality but at the end of the day, they broke! Whilst working, they were the best i've experienced.

As you know, i have both a Fluval 105 and an eden 501. If your tank is going on a cabinet then i'd go for a Fluval, like my Little Mountain replacement, if not, the Eden will do a fine job, i did on my Dennerle nano and on Little Mountain.


----------



## Steve Smith (1 Jul 2009)

*Re: My New 15L Opti Nano*

Can I have the tank back, now that you've tidied up the silicone?


----------



## TDI-line (1 Jul 2009)

*Re: My New 15L Opti Nano*



			
				SteveUK said:
			
		

> Can I have the tank back, now that you've tidied up the silicone?



Sure, i'll lend Paulo my silicon gun so it'll be how it come from the factory. :?  :?    

I think i've got some brown roofing silicon too....


----------



## Mark Evans (1 Jul 2009)

*Re: My New 15L Opti Nano*



			
				TDI-line said:
			
		

> think i've got some brown roofing silicon too....



oooo, nasty!


----------



## bumcrumb (14 Jan 2010)

*Re: My New 15L Opti Nano*

hi
i have just purchased one of the aqua essentials 12"x10"x8" tanks of ebay.
they said all is needed to be done is a silicone tidy up.
how did you manage to get such a straight line on yours, looks like you did a excellent job there!!
ill post mine up soon when or if i manage to get it looking THAT good lol.
any tips or advice on this tank and things to get for this size?
cheers
chris


----------



## LondonDragon (14 Jan 2010)

*Re: My New 15L Opti Nano*



			
				bumcrumb said:
			
		

> hi
> i have just purchased one of the aqua essentials 12"x10"x8" tanks of ebay.
> they said all is needed to be done is a silicone tidy up.
> how did you manage to get such a straight line on yours, looks like you did a excellent job there!!
> ...



I used one of these:







I just placed it against the glass and run it up and down the sides, the silicone left is the thickness of the knife. Just be careful that these knifes are extremely sharp.


----------



## bumcrumb (14 Jan 2010)

*Re: My New 15L Opti Nano*

OK, i think my mother has a few of these (ha ha don't ask!)  
what light did you get in the end? i thought about the clip on lights but i wouldn't be able to fill the water to the very top.
have you got any new pics of your tank at the moment?
cheers for the help!


----------



## LondonDragon (14 Jan 2010)

*Re: My New 15L Opti Nano*

I haven't done much with this tank yet, at the moment its just holding some cherry shrimp.
I purchased a hang on filter for the tank and a light unit that doubles as my computer desk lamp and also my nano lamp when I am not using it.

This is the light unit (11w): http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/30018560

and what it looks like in the tank:











I want to do something with the tank, just haven got around to it yet, soon enough its going to be full of mosses.


----------



## Mark Evans (14 Jan 2010)

*Re: My New 15L Opti Nano*

nice paulo. my nano has upside down wood too....the manzi stuff. perfect for nano's


----------



## Garuf (14 Jan 2010)

*Re: My New 15L Opti Nano*

Very nice indeed, can I buy some shrimps please?

Saintly has a nano?!


----------



## LondonDragon (14 Jan 2010)

*Re: My New 15L Opti Nano*



			
				saintly said:
			
		

> nice paulo. my nano has upside down wood too....the manzi stuff. perfect for nano's


Thanks Mark, its actually a tree branch I picked up in the local park while walking the dogs.



			
				Garuf said:
			
		

> Very nice indeed, can I buy some shrimps please?
> Saintly has a nano?!


Yeah I have over 100 available now, PM me.


----------



## bumcrumb (14 Jan 2010)

*Re: My New 15L Opti Nano*

very nice indeed,
i like the look of that light, i might just get one.
im thinking of using some of that redmoor root wood?
cheers again!!!


----------



## LondonDragon (21 Feb 2010)

*Re: My New 15L Opti Nano*

Well a few weeks later and a lot of mosses later, here is how the tank is looking:

Few days ago during feeding time and before shipping out some of the reder shrimp:


Few shots today:

Full tank


Cherry on Coral Pellia


Assassin Snail



Various shots:







Thanks for looking


----------



## samc (21 Feb 2010)

*Re: My New 15L Opti Nano*

thats filled in a little beauty  

makes me want to getmy nano out again


----------



## Steve Smith (21 Feb 2010)

*Re: My New 15L Opti Nano*

Nice!

That coral pelia looks interesting mate, any more info?


----------



## TBRO (21 Feb 2010)

*Re: My New 15L Opti Nano*

Nice Paulo, as you know I'm a fan of the moss factory look! How do you get your shrimp to stay red, I've got dozens of white 'uns only a few of the nice red ones....


----------



## Garuf (21 Feb 2010)

*Re: My New 15L Opti Nano*

Yeah, coral pellia is the common name of mini pellia, riccardia.


----------



## Nelson (21 Feb 2010)

*Re: My New 15L Opti Nano*



			
				SteveUK said:
			
		

> Nice!
> 
> That coral pelia looks interesting mate, any more info?


 Riccardia chamedryfolia.


----------



## Nick16 (21 Feb 2010)

*Re: My New 15L Opti Nano*

the snail is an assasain snail mate, they dont eat algae. they eat other snails.


----------



## LondonDragon (21 Feb 2010)

*Re: My New 15L Opti Nano*



			
				skeletonw00t said:
			
		

> Nice set up mate! I like the snail - are they good  algae eaters?


As Luke already mentioned they are assassin snails and I got them because the tank is getting crowded with pond snails, so added 4 of these (thanks ghostsword) to see if they keep the population in check.



			
				SteveUK said:
			
		

> Nice!
> That coral pelia looks interesting mate, any more info?


Don't know much about it to be honest, but you can some already mentioned the scientific name, Living Waters has been selling this for a while, I got this bit about 3-4 months ago but I had it in the shade in the shrimp tank and it was not growing much, took Darrens advice yesterday from LW and put it in the nano where it will get more light and nutrients.



			
				TBRO said:
			
		

> Nice Paulo, as you know I'm a fan of the moss factory look! How do you get your shrimp to stay red, I've got dozens of white 'uns only a few of the nice red ones....


Hi mate, I keep the shrimp that way by a lot of selective breeding, I got rid of all the not so good shrimp and been keeping the best on a separate tank, also every time I see some nice reds on any shop I buy some to had to my collection to improve the gene pool. Its a slow process and there are still some not so good coloured shrimp, but you can't have 100% success rate.

Thanks everyone


----------



## LondonDragon (23 Feb 2010)

*Re: My New 15L Opti Nano*

Some photos I just took of the shrimp the Nano, been messing about with the flash.



















Should have cleaned the glass!! oh well lol

Thanks for looking


----------



## mlgt (23 Feb 2010)

*Re: My New 15L Opti Nano*

All I have to say is that seeing it in the flesh is even more impressive.

It was nice to have a nice espresso with Paulo and view the shrimps eat


----------



## hydrophyte (24 Feb 2010)

*Re: My New 15L Opti Nano*

I like that second shrimp shot. It makes me think of Christmas time.


----------



## George Farmer (24 Feb 2010)

*Re: My New 15L Opti Nano*

Superb shrimp shots mate!  Looks like you've got to grips with the flash.  What's the set-up?


----------



## LondonDragon (24 Feb 2010)

*Re: My New 15L Opti Nano*

Thanks guys 



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Superb shrimp shots mate!  Looks like you've got to grips with the flash.  What's the set-up?


Hi George, its the same old setup mate, just downloaded some software to try and fix the issues I am having with the Konica-Minolta 5D, improved a little but still having major focusing issues with it, for every 50 shots I get half a dosen in focus, which is a nightmare. Was trying the Wireless flash Minolta 3600HS with the opti-white for macro, which I haven't tried before.


----------



## Steve Smith (24 Feb 2010)

*Re: My New 15L Opti Nano*

Great shots Paulo! Like the shrimplet getting a piggy-back photo


----------



## andyh (25 Feb 2010)

*Re: My New 15L Opti Nano*

Some great pics! The shrimp in the 3rd pic is a beauty! 

So are you using a wireless triggered flash above the tank for these?
Andy


----------



## flygja (4 Mar 2010)

*Re: My New 15L Opti Nano*

Could your camera be back-focusing? I had a A100, which was basically a KM5D and it backfocused on a few lenses, especially at wide-open apertures where the lack of DOF brutally exposes focusing errors.


----------



## LondonDragon (4 Mar 2010)

*Re: My New 15L Opti Nano*



			
				andyh said:
			
		

> So are you using a wireless triggered flash above the tank for these?
> Andy


Hi Andy, I use the camera flash and also a wireless flash over the top of the tank, the internal flash triggers the external.



			
				flygja said:
			
		

> Could your camera be back-focusing? I had a A100, which was basically a KM5D and it backfocused on a few lenses, especially at wide-open apertures where the lack of DOF brutally exposes focusing errors.


Interesting, I have read a few forums about the KM5D and they say it has to be returned to Sony to get fixed. Apparently a defect that develops after using the camera for a while.


----------



## LondonDragon (6 May 2010)

*Re: My New 15L Opti Nano*

Quick video taken last night with my new digital camera, was just a quick test need to play around with the settings a little more:



Thanks for looking


----------



## B7fec (6 May 2010)

*Re: My New 15L Opti Nano*

Great video, just afew shrimp there.......  

What the white food they're eating?


----------



## LondonDragon (6 May 2010)

*Re: My New 15L Opti Nano*



			
				B7fec said:
			
		

> Great video, just afew shrimp there.......
> What the white food they're eating?


Thanks  they are eating Sera Shrimp pellets.


----------



## ghostsword (6 May 2010)

*Re: My New 15L Opti Nano*

Your tank looks pretty cool...

Do you use filtration?


----------



## LondonDragon (6 May 2010)

*Re: My New 15L Opti Nano*



			
				ghostsword said:
			
		

> Your tank looks pretty cool...
> Do you use filtration?


Thanks Luis, I am using an hang filter at present, the Niagara 300.


Full tank shot:





Over looking, even have a couple of plants growing on it lol:


----------



## ghostsword (6 May 2010)

*Re: My New 15L Opti Nano*

cool looking.. What plant is that growing on the filter?


----------



## LondonDragon (6 May 2010)

*Re: My New 15L Opti Nano*



			
				ghostsword said:
			
		

> cool looking.. What plant is that growing on the filter?


Not sure about the name, got it from Living Waters, Darren threw it in the bag of shrimp I got when I was there. I have now replaced it with a fern, I can take some photos later to show it, looks much better, not sure if the fern will survive in it, will wait and see.


----------



## nayr88 (8 May 2010)

*Re: My New 15L Opti Nano*

This tank is fully bonerfied


----------



## dw1305 (10 May 2010)

*Re: My New 15L Opti Nano*

Hi all,
Very nice, the plant in the HOB looks like _Hygrophila corymbosa_ "siamensis" (Syn. _Nomaphila stricta_) it is a good emergent and has pretty mauve flowers. I've still got a bit of it in the "RCS and Moss" tank, but it used to be magnificent when I had the over-tank planted trickle filters set up in the lab.
cheers Darrel


----------



## LondonDragon (10 May 2010)

*Re: My New 15L Opti Nano*

Thanks Darrel  not sure if its that, I will post a closer macro for ID


----------



## mlgt (10 May 2010)

*Re: My New 15L Opti Nano*

I think Darrel could be right. I do remember its a type of Hygrphila as it grows emersed from one of the tanks at Living waters.


----------



## LondonDragon (15 Jun 2010)

*Re: My New 15L Opti Nano*

Been a while since an update, here is how the tank looks at present, just noticed today I have a sole green shrimp survivor, how do you breed with just one 










This one is for Matt, he asked for a close up of the fern inside the hang on filter:





Some close up of the cherries in this tank:





















Macro lens, plus macro filters added to the lens:









That's about it for now, thanks for looking


----------



## ghostsword (16 Jun 2010)

Hi LD,

Great tank, and great recovery..  

What sort of fern is that? It looks really good on the filter. How is it planted? On a pot, or does it have a Rhyzome?


----------



## LondonDragon (16 Jun 2010)

Don't know the actual name, I have the tag at home I will post it later, its a variety of Microsorum that I purchased in IKEA, I removed the pot and the plant has nothing on its roots, just the rihzone placed inside the filter, I can remove it easily too, to clean the filter and just put it back afterwards.


----------



## dw1305 (16 Jun 2010)

Hi all,
I'm very interested in the fern as well, looks very impressive. 
I don't know what it is, but it looks a bit like the Mangrove Fern  _Acrostichum aureum_ from "Hydrophytes" Riparium thread, but I'm not sure. 




http://uforest.blogspot.com/2009/05/walk-at-sungei-serangoon-mangroves.html

Another possibility would be _Bolbitis asiatica or heteroclita_, but again not quite right.





Possibly an _Asplenium_?, looks a bit like it might be but I have no idea of which one.

cheers Darrel


----------



## mlgt (16 Jun 2010)

This little nano just gets better each time I see it. Ive been lucky to view it at least once a month and see the changes.

The plant in the filter has really taken off. Shows how good the nutrients are within tank water. I have started watering all my plants with tank water now


----------



## ghostsword (16 Jun 2010)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Don't know the actual name, I have the tag at home I will post it later, its a variety of Microsorum that I purchased in IKEA, I removed the pot and the plant has nothing on its roots, just the rihzone placed inside the filter, I can remove it easily too, to clean the filter and just put it back afterwards.




I need to go to IKEA for sure..  it is a very lovely looking plant, it would look great to hide my filter pipes, floating on a plastic mesh.

Really nice looking.


----------



## dw1305 (16 Jun 2010)

Hi all,
If it is a _Microsorum_ sp.,  _M. punctatum syn. Polypodium polycarpon_,  looks a possibility.







cheers Darrel


----------



## LondonDragon (16 Jun 2010)

Its none of the above, I will confirm later today when I read the tag that came with it 
But its very close to the last one posted, could be called more than one name I guess.


----------



## dw1305 (16 Jun 2010)

Hi all,


> I will confirm later today when I read the tag that came with it.


 no that takes all the fun out of guessing!
cheers Darrel


----------



## LondonDragon (16 Jun 2010)

dw1305 said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> 
> 
> > I will confirm later today when I read the tag that came with it.
> ...


Maybe I should open a new thread "name the fern"?? lol
By all means keep guessing then


----------



## JohnC (16 Jun 2010)

stunned by the quality of the macro shrimp shots. amazing.


----------



## LondonDragon (16 Jun 2010)

hijac said:
			
		

> stunned by the quality of the macro shrimp shots. amazing.


Many thanks 

Btw guys the fern is Microsorum Ormbunke, when I first placed it in the hang filter about 25% of the leaves melted away, but now there are loads of new leaves growing.


----------



## Garuf (16 Jun 2010)

I think ormbunke might mean Fern?


----------



## LondonDragon (16 Jun 2010)

Garuf said:
			
		

> I think ormbunke might mean Fern?


No idea, that's what it says on the label LOL and my Swedish is not that good


----------



## Garuf (16 Jun 2010)

Yeah I'm pretty sure it does Just did a few searches and it looks a lot that way, especially as Ikea sell several species under the same "Ormbunke" name.


----------



## NeilW (16 Jun 2010)

Bizarrely I picked up some _Bacopa caroliniana_ from IKEA a month or so ago (I liked the idea of a packaged 'designed' plant, maybe this is where the idea for Tropica 1-2-GROW came from  ) under the name "Vattenral", named the same as lots of different aquatic plants so +1 one on Garuf's theory.  Lesson to be learnt that IKEA have a funny naming system for their products for example all office furniture would be Swedish mens names, all bathroom stuff would be things to do with the sea etc etc


----------



## Garuf (16 Jun 2010)

I translated Ormbunken, it means "bracken or fern, it helps having a friendly multi-linguist as a friend. 
Not a clue about the aquatic plants, they seem nice though, I didn't buy any when I last went to Ikea, they only had Vallis.


----------



## LondonDragon (16 Jun 2010)

Thanks, looks like Darrel might be right after all 



			
				dw1305 said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> If it is a _Microsorum_ sp.,  _M. punctatum syn. Polypodium polycarpon_,  looks a possibility.


Looks very very similar to that on the photo, even the shape of the leaves grow that way.


----------



## dw1305 (17 Jun 2010)

Hi all,
I think it is a cultivar of _Microsourm punctatum_


> MICROSORUM GREEN FLAMEPPAF - is a superior and vigorous selection of _Microsorum punctatum_ which originated in Europe. The fronds are broad, succulent, glossy and have abundant leaf cresting. With the added upright growth habit, this fern is a true retail "eye catcher". Growers benefit too from excellent bench space utilization. Market for both indoor & patio beautification.


The quote goes on to say that it is supplied to "Homebase" in the UK.





I don't think I've seen it for sale, but it is definitely a plant for my wish list, so if any-one sees it for sale in Ikea or Homebase could they buy one for me?

cheers Darrel


----------



## LondonDragon (17 Jun 2010)

Hi Darrel, it does not look like the last photo, if you want I can send you a piece of the rihzone with some leaves for you to check it out.


----------



## dw1305 (18 Jun 2010)

Hi all
Thank you Paulo, I would like a small bit of rhizome, but I'm not sure it would get any further with a definitive I.D.. If it is a _Microsorum_ sp. it should have round spore capsules on the backs of the fronds (Like Java Fern), whereas a lot of the other alternatives would have a more linear "indusium" (more like an oblique "I" than a dot).





Do you want to swap it for something? I've got a _Nephrolepis_ fern that would also work in the HOB, or a few strange things like Spanish Moss (_Tillandsia usenoides_).

cheers Darrel


----------



## LondonDragon (18 Jun 2010)

Hi Darrel, I would not mind trying something else for the other filter, if all else fails I will just propagate the current fern to the other filter as I really like it. Just PM me your details and I will put something in the post, cheers


----------



## dw1305 (18 Jun 2010)

Hi Paulo,
PM sent, I've sorted out a Fern - _Nephrolepis cordata_ an _Acorus_  and some other bits and bobs that I think should do.

cheers Darrel


----------



## mr. luke (18 Jun 2010)

Wow, just googled Tillandsia usneoides.
I imagine its used to being quite dry.
Can it tolerate wet conditions ok?


----------



## dw1305 (18 Jun 2010)

Hi all,


> I imagine its used to being quite dry.Can it tolerate wet conditions ok?


Yes it wasn't to go in the filter, I have it sticking on a bamboo cane in one of the orchid pots in the bathroom. It doesn't have any roots so it needs a humid atmosphere, but it doesn't like getting wet (I mist it). I started with one strand, but over about 5 years it has built up.

There used to be a huge "pillow" of it in the "Princess of Wales" glasshouse at Kew, hanging of the branch above the pond in the humid tropics section (last time I was there the branch had gone). I should have a picture somewhere.

cheers Darrel


----------



## mr. luke (18 Jun 2010)

Looks like an interesting plant.
Might be a nice one for riparium folks.
I can imagine it hanging above there tanks to make there displays even taller.


----------



## LondonDragon (18 Jun 2010)

Cheers Darrel, will send you a PM soon


----------



## LondonDragon (19 Jul 2010)

Tank is way over grown now and in need of a large trim! Might take a full tank shot later on, for now one of the nice reds in it, which have been separated for selective breeding, to try and better the colours.






Thanks for looking


----------



## George Farmer (19 Jul 2010)

Nice shot of a great looking shrimp mate.

Good luck with the breeding program!


----------



## PM (20 Jul 2010)

LD, do you add ferts/C02/excel/water change this one?

Thanks,
Paul.


----------



## LondonDragon (20 Jul 2010)

Thanks George 

Paul I just perform a 60% water change every two weeks, this much cause I only have cherries in there and they don't really care. On the other nano its a different story due to the species in there.

I have been dosing some micro and macro recently to see if there is any benefit and things just went crazy on me lol the mosses grew much faster. I might revert back to no dosing as I do prefer it to be less of a pain to maintain.


----------

